

Want a peek at a non-Windows operating system from Microsoft? - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1239

======
staticshock
_Singularity’s developers believe that SIPs can result in as much as 30
percent savings in performance._

yeah? why don't i see the numbers for the performance hit of switching to a
managed codebase? i'm not a C/C++ nut, but i think that number would be
somewhat interesting, if not significant.

------
dkokelley
This is interesting. In fact, interesting enough that I'm gonna try it out.
Thanks for finding this.

------
redorb
Good find, although I still don't trust microsoft.

